# Our Newest Spanish Goat Herdsire



## goatboy1973 (Oct 19, 2019)

We welcomed "Webber Farms Bayken" to our farm as junior herdsire at Calfee Farms. He just completed quarantine and is residing with 2 senioritas that are already bred and in quarantine. "Bayken", pronounced like "bacon" is 100% Spanish out of Baylis Spanish and Kensing Spanish bloodlines hence the name "Bayken". He brings to the table longer legs which should add some height as well as even more parasite resistance to our herd.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 19, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 19, 2019)

I am excited for you. He is a very pretty boy and will add a lot to your herd.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 19, 2019)

He's handsome! Congratulations


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone! I have 2 Spanish does marked up just like him that I am going to breed him to next year. Can't wait to get little "Bayken Bits" outta him.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2019)

Each lambing season, I start a new thread to chronicle my ewes and lambs. Why don’t you do that with your goats? Since you are raising a critically endangered breed, it would be educational and exciting to read about your journey. I would love to go along with you and share your experiences. 

Maybe title it Goatboy1973 Kidding 2019. Post a new thread each year. You will find that going back and reading past posts, year by year, let’s you see the progress you are making, plus it draws attention to your breed and if people can read about it, it may stir up interest to Spanish goats.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 20, 2019)

I will do that. I will go ahead and get that going and get some pics of my big ole pregnant does waddling around right now that are only halfway through their pregnancy and take everyone right through birth and all the way through to weaning and when they leave the farm. Great idea Baymule!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2019)

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2019)

I had another thought. You might start the title with Spanish Goat, it would make the title rather long, but anyone doing a search for Spanish Goats might find your thread. 

Spanish Goats 2019 Goatboy1973 Kidding Thread  ?? Just change the year for each new thread and it will be easy to follow your progress.


----------

